# Blood trail... help



## Boston30 (Nov 14, 2006)

Shot my first buck today but can't find him. He was quartering away at 20 yards. I thought it was a good shot, a little high but snuck it in behind the front shoulder. I knew i didn't get a pass though and saw him run with the arrow. 

I gave him 2 hours before taking trail because i could not find much blood at the shot site. My buddy and i follwed the blood trail for 3 hours but it suddenly stopped. We found some areas of really good blood but most of the trail was tough to follow. One area had a 2 foot puddle. We follwed for about 300 yards.

Never found the arrow...so i know i got decent penetration. Is there anyway it hit under spine and stuck in opposite shoulder without touching a lung? Don't you think i would have found the arrow if it was just a Flesh wound.

I'll be out first thing in the AM to keep on looking. What a dissapointing day.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

sry to say it but the about the same thing happened to us. 300yds ur sol


----------



## CES (Nov 24, 2006)

HI

Could of hit the shoulder and stopped what did the blood look like
a lung hit would of had bubbles in it. Some times they quit bleeding right before they die. On a shoulder hit there is a lot of blood and it just quits.

Good luck in the morning.
Chuck


----------



## Boston30 (Nov 14, 2006)

blood was light red in color and some bubbles could be found. Definately bleeding more as the trail got past 200 yards.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I agree with CES, sometimes when the blood trail stops, the deer is close. I've had a few roll down hill from last blood and died in a ditch, I bet we walked past it 10 times before we found it. Good luck.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I got a doe last week. The arrow made a complete pass through, double lung. She cleared a ditch, then went across a road. She went up a densely wooded hillside for about 50 yards. There was very little blood. Her layers of fat plugged both wounds. After loosing the blood trail, I started circling around the last spot. My deer had crashed and rolled down the hill. She ended up about 25 yards from where I arrowed her. Don't give up !!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

exactly as stated prior....don't give up. sounds like a good hit. keep looking.


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

He's close, don't give up. When the arrow enters high angled down and it's not a pass through, alot of times there is little blood, but their chest cavity is filling up with blood. You'll find him. Let us know.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Sounds like a kill shot,try big circles and work your way smaller. I've followed blood trails that have taken me back to almost the same spot I shot the deer.A dog may help if you have one but they have to be on a leash. Good Luck.


----------



## Boston30 (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice. I searched for another 4 hours today and still no luck. Did manage to find the blood trail about 50 yards from where it stopped yeseterday, then continued on the same way. Great blood for 10 yards then nothing for another 30. The rain surely didn't help.

It's been raining steadily here all day and we finally gave up. We tracked well over 500 yards of zig-zags and turns. 

It's been very dissapointing but i have learned a great deal from this experience. I guess it's all part of bowhunting.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> sry to say it but the about the same thing happened to us. 300yds ur sol


wat did i tell ya?? seriously sry bout ur deer
try thunderheads


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

My husband shot a 10 point buck the other day. Biggest one he ever shot with a bow. He says he thinks it hit bone. There was no blood trail. He searched for 2 hours with no luck.

I hope you find it.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

That's too bad. Two years ago I shot a doe similar to your situation. I searched for hours and it just left me scratching my head, I was sure I smoked her. It happens. Try the rage broadheads, every deer I've shot or seen shot has enormous entrance holes so it may help tracking a deer when there is no exit wound.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

lost an 8 earlier this year... i followed him at least 1000 yds tons of blood then nothing. 

I smacked a doe Sat morning 7 am.... hit her behind the shoulder about 6 inches as she was quartering away, she ran off, i got down after an hour and checked around... no blood no arrow... looked for about 1/2 hr then back into the stand... 3 hours later this doe wanders back into my area with freaking arrow in the side of it holding limp the opposite side shoulder.... freaking pissed at myself... i try to take her down with a 42 yard shot and missed low... she ran off using both legs just fine... waited an hour and looked for her in direction she went... nothing. So freaking dishearting. 

Maybe i should stick with tree rats.


----------



## Boston30 (Nov 14, 2006)

BGPark....sounds exactly like my hit on the 8-point. Was quartering away and snuck it right behind the shoulder. When i look back now i should have put it another 6 inches back.

I was shooting a two-blade rage. I've shot 2 does with them in the past and have been awesome! I'm convinced it wasn't the broadhead. Just one of those shots that misses the vitals by a matter of inches. I wish i had it on film to watch again.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You are correct, it had nothing to do with the broadhead. I'm not sure what makes some folks think that a different broadhead will make a difference in the outcome. Steel blades all do the exact same thing. The broadhead has somehow become the most over-rated piece of equipment in archery.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

I wasn't trying to suggest that a particular broadhead is the answer to everything. I suggested the rage broadheads because every entrance wound I've personally seen them make is significantly bigger than any other broadhead I've used in the past. If you don't have an exit wound, I have to believe a large entrance wound would be helpful on a track job.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You are correct, it could help. But, if the shot is high it doesn't matter how large the hole is, blood flows downhill (body cavity). There's also another thing to consider. The larger the diameter of the broadhead, the less likely it will pass through. There are trade offs, but every broadhead on the market will do basically the same thing.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

of 6 deer i have hit in 2 years with this xbow Sat morning is the first time the arrow has not passed completely through the deer... so know it is not the bow or the broadheads... just bad placement... no exit whole to bleed it out... and prob just got one lung... but could tell it stuck in the opposite side shoulder blade with placement and the way she was hanging it while walking.

Just keep hunting... not to make light of it but no one is 100% all the time... and there are plenty of deer in the woods.... just sucks when i love to eat that deer meat so good.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Sorry about your luck...I would be frustrated also.


----------

